# Looking for Toy Pood Breeder in Oregon or WA



## MelF (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello. I have a very good friend who lost her very sweet, old, toy poodle. She is not yet ready, but I told her I'd help her find a reputable toy pood breeder to start the process of finding her next companion puppy. I have a spoo, which is why I know about this (wonderful) site. My friend (Cindy) and her family have had 3 toys over the years, and they're a great home.

Any help or suggestions would be very welcome. 

Thank you in advance,

Mel


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The breeder referral person is a good place to start until some might drop by with more info.

Washington - The Poodle Club of America

There are 2 clubs listed here.


Over the border in Canada is another option, although I don't know if importing is possible yet.

*Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/PCC2020Breeders.pdf
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC


----------

